# What headlamp are you using for "BackPacking" ?



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

I am looking to getting a specific headlamp for backpacking. 

I dont like the tikka plus I have. Too floody. 

I want something that is great for around camp, good flood and also for backpacking etc which need good throw and spot something at decent distance. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MikeAusC (May 6, 2011)

The LED Lenser H7 can be adjusted from Wide to Spot and stepless Dim to Bright.

I regularly use a $20 clone from DX


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2011)

It's funny, because I'm thinking of switching over to a Tikka 2 (essentially the newer Tikka+) for backpacking because I like the floody beam. 

You may find the Princeton Tec EOS more to your liking, with its lensed beam. It has somewhat more throw than the Tikka but is still diffuse enough for close up work. 

On the other hand, you may like the Tikka 2 XP even more: it has an even tighter beam but has a flip-up diffuser for work around camp. The Tikka 2 XP also has a red LED mode, which is a well-liked feature in backpacker circles because it doesn't blind your neighbors, should you have any.

Edit: One last one: The Spark and Fenix headlamps are generally geared towards throw, so they may be worth a look too. I don't have any personal experience with them, however, so I can't tell you anything about them. They may be heavier than the more traditional outdoors brands.


----------



## vtunderground (May 6, 2011)

If I was going backpacking, I'd bring my Surefire Saint Minimus. I'd definitely leave the full Saint battery pack at home, it's too bulky, and when I'm hiking I usually keep the Saint on the 'low' click, so runtime isn't really an issue. BUT, if you think the Tikka Plus is too floody, you probably won't like the Saint either. It's also not an ideal light for spotting things at a distance.

The PT Eos might be a good option for you (I'm also basing this on comments you've made in other threads) It throws pretty far, but the beam is just wide enough to be useful at closer range. The PT Apex Pro might also be good, if you want a light that gives you the choice between a spot and flood beam, and don't mind a little extra bulk. The PT Remix or Remix Pro look good on paper, but I can't in good conscience recommend something with a battery door that prone to failure.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

you guys rock. Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

I just dont like the tikka plus and how it is just a flood beam. It is good for up close work for sure! How does the eos or remix work with regard to the tikka plus flood? 

I like surefire no matter what, but I am being cautious and doing me research instead of just buying the minimus. 

Thanks!


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 6, 2011)

if you want throw, i'd get a Spark ST6 that takes 2x123 batteries (since you mentioned in another thread you already carry 123s). price is competitive with Apex Pro, has a brighter hi and a dimmer lo, is a little bit lighter, and has better battery life. if you want flood, you can make or buy a bottle cap type diffuser for the Spark.

one thing about the Apex Pro that hasn't been mentioned is this (i know this is a kind of a carry over from another thread, but bear with me): the hi spot is 200 lumens at 1 hour, the lo spot is about 110 lumens at 7 hours, the hi flood is about 50 lumens for 5 hours, and the lo flood is about 15 lumens for 12 hours. the runtimes for the spot beam at the levels listed are fine, but the lack of a lower lo (something around 50 lumens) is a real bummer. the runtimes for the flood beam, however, suck.

i think when you're backpacking, you really should have a light that can give you 40-50 lumens for 10 hours or more and has a mode of 10 lumens or less for 20 hours or more, and the Apex Pro really falls short of that. even more than the bulk or the bad hinge, the poor choice of light levels and low runtimes were what really turned me off of the Apex.

now i use a Eos. the Eos barely meets my runtime criteria and i've been happy with it. but it sounds like you're looking for a brighter lamp than a 70 lumen Eos. check out the Sparks.


----------



## yowzer (May 6, 2011)

For backpacking, where I'm camping at night, I use a Zebralight H501w (Backed up by a Quark Mini AA nw or SC50w+, for those late night trips to the lavatree). If I'm going to be moving around on trails at night, I'll use a H51w instead. Given you calling the Tikka+ too floody, that or the H51Fw would probably be a better choice for your needs. Black Diamond's headlamps are worth looking into too. And Mammut, if they ever upgrade the LEDs in their lights from Luxeons... (I love the design of the TXlite, but it's showing its age)


----------



## Szemhazai (May 6, 2011)

Petzl Myo RXP -> XP-G mod + 10* optics => decent range / 200+ lumens on high / superb flood with the diffuser on.


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 6, 2011)

I use a Spark st5 ow with a Quark Mini backup. I would like to get a Spark st6 or a zebra for a little extra poop. I have a lenser H7 and I don't really like it. I am affraid it isn't waterproof enough and the flood is not that floody more like spot flood. Poor runtimes too!


----------



## kwak (May 6, 2011)

Using the the Fenix TK21 U2, fantastic light.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

great guys! 

Thanks for bringing up time. I think time is really important and my time criteria is pretty close. 10 hours is good for sure. 

I will look into the spark. I want to consider weight too, but just want to get general light opinions than get down to the particulars.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 6, 2011)

The PT EOS has a beam that works well in camp and on the trail. I am packing for a trip right now and will be using a ZL H501w and 4SEVENS Quark AA Mini Q3-5A. I have been using the Fenix HL20 when there is a good chance of a night hike.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

Woods Walker said:


> The PT EOS has a beam that works well in camp and on the trail. I am packing for a trip right now and will be using a ZL H501w and 4SEVENS Quark AA Mini Q3-5A. I have been using the Fenix HL20 when there is a good chance of a night hike.


 
Can I just get some more of your opinion......

Why not using PT EOS? 

Can you describe your choice of light for your trip? Maybe I can get different thought process for what you are doing....

Thanks!


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> if you want throw, i'd get a Spark ST6 that takes 2x123 batteries (since you mentioned in another thread you already carry 123s). price is competitive with Apex Pro, has a brighter hi and a dimmer lo, is a little bit lighter, and has better battery life. if you want flood, you can make or buy a bottle cap type diffuser for the Spark.
> 
> one thing about the Apex Pro that hasn't been mentioned is this (i know this is a kind of a carry over from another thread, but bear with me): the hi spot is 200 lumens at 1 hour, the lo spot is about 110 lumens at 7 hours, the hi flood is about 50 lumens for 5 hours, and the lo flood is about 15 lumens for 12 hours. the runtimes for the spot beam at the levels listed are fine, but the lack of a lower lo (something around 50 lumens) is a real bummer. the runtimes for the flood beam, however, suck.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, 

what spark st6 were you thinking of? I have been looking into them....


----------



## Bolster (May 7, 2011)

For your use, another vote for Petzl Myo RXP or a Spark. The H51f is a "directional flood" which combines a bit of both, but is more flood. But it sounds to me that you want a dual beam light. Lots of those listed in the flood thread in my sig line. Myo RXP would be at the top of my list.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

yea. I think I am leaning towards dual beam. Makes sense to me right now. I just always like multiple use gear options anyway.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 7, 2011)

i think you're just going to have to try out various options for yourself and see what you like. you can get as many opinions as you like, but with the widely varying ideas about what works in a backpacking light setup, what works for some may not work for you. for instance, some guys have a Zebra H501 (pure flood beam) for a primary and a throwy handheld for backup. some guys just use a PT Eos (diffuse spot beam) with something like a Photon for a backup like i do. some guys carry a head cannon. people's preference vary. 

on top of that, people's perception of light quality varies too. what some people consider just floody enough may not be floody enough for others or too floody for some. you think the Petzl Plus's beam is too floody, for other it's perfect. you know?

plus, guys do different things while backpacking. some guys never hike at night, some hike extensively at night. some guys never go off trail, some guys venture far off trail. some guys only camp at established campgrounds, some guys camp where ever they want. and depending on what you do when you're out in the woods, you may be able to get away with a 20 lumen Petzl Tikkina or you may need more light than a 350 lumen Petzl Ultra. it really depends.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, but I can get a very good idea because I have one shot at buying something now. 

I believe tikka plus is too floody. 

I want both flood and beam. 

What are peoples thoughts about LED LENSER H7...?


----------



## Ian2381 (May 7, 2011)

ZEbralight H51, Very versatile headlamp at 200 Lumens on single AA.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

How do you like runtime?


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 8, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I can get a very good idea because I have one shot at buying something now.



many outdoor/sporting goods stores will, if you ask, let you try their lamps in the store.



5150Bronco said:


> I believe tikka plus is too floody.
> 
> I want both flood and beam.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts about LED LENSER H7...?


 
hey, wait a minute. do you have a tikka plus? or a tikka plus 2?


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 8, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> many outdoor/sporting goods stores will, if you ask, let you try their lamps in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, wait a minute. do you have a tikka plus? or a tikka plus 2?


 
Thanks for that heads up. 

I believe I have the tikka plus since I have had this light for a long time...., like 3+ years.....why?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (May 8, 2011)

Zebralight H31 and Zebralight H51. Fantastic lights, very bright at high, good runtime at lower settings. Can't recommend them enough. 
My Tikka's just went so boring after i got my first Zebralight. The Zebra's are much brighter, and i still haven't broke one. (I broke one Petzl Tikkina)


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 8, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Thanks for that heads up.
> 
> I believe I have the tikka plus since I have had this light for a long time...., like 3+ years.....why?


 
i wasn't sure which one you had and wanted clarification. the two versions are very different.

anyway, you should find a store that carries the PT Eos and, if you haven't tried one already, try one out in the store. see if they'll let you try it outside at night or in a dark area of the store. many CPFers are familiar with the Eos and it's just a good all around light, so that'll give you a good baseline for the beam pattern and output that you want.


----------



## Sno4Life (May 8, 2011)

I just returned from backpacking yesterday. My current setup is the Zebralight H51 and Zebralight H501w, both on the same band. This is by far the best combination I have had for backpacking. The H501w is perfect for around camp, and the H51 is perfect for night hiking. I use both on lithium primaries when hiking.


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 8, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I can get a very good idea because I have one shot at buying something now.
> 
> I believe tikka plus is too floody.
> 
> ...


 


Terrible runtime. What waterproofing!!
On the plus side its small and lightweight with a ton of blue light.:shakehead


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 8, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I can get a very good idea because I have one shot at buying something now.
> 
> I believe tikka plus is too floody.
> 
> ...


 


Terrible runtime. What waterproofing!!
On the plus side its small and lightweight with a ton of blue light.:shakehead


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 8, 2011)

Sno4Life said:


> I just returned from backpacking yesterday. My current setup is the Zebralight H51 and Zebralight H501w, both on the same band. This is by far the best combination I have had for backpacking. The H501w is perfect for around camp, and the H51 is perfect for night hiking. I use both on lithium primaries when hiking.


 
if they could combine those two lights into one, slimmed down package, that would be the ideal backpacking headlamp IMO.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 8, 2011)

double post


----------



## Genes (May 8, 2011)

Homemade using Rayovac with XML, two AAs and DC to DC converter. My Garmin GPS, and Am/Fm mirco radio also use AAs that is why I use them as opposed to 18650s. I normally use Lithium AA primary batteries when backpacking. If you have battery issues while at home, you are inconvenienced. If you have battery issues deep in the woods, the bad possibilities are almost endless.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 8, 2011)

Genes said:


> Homemade using Rayovac with XML, two AAs and DC to DC converter. My Garmin GPS, and Am/Fm mirco radio also use AAs that is why I use them as opposed to 81650s. I normally use Lithium AA primary batteries when backpacking. If you have battery issues while at home, you are inconvenienced. If you have battery issues deep in the woods, the bad possibilities are almost endless.


 
pics?


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 8, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> Terrible runtime. What waterproofing!!
> On the plus side its small and lightweight with a ton of blue light.:shakehead


 
I would assume blue light (LED) is not as good for outdoors as neutral light?


----------



## gcbryan (May 9, 2011)

To the OP, since just about every thing else has been listed I'll mention what I use...Black Diamond Spot.

I'm not really all that picky where headlamps are concerned however so take my advice with that in mind. The BD Spot is cheap ($40) and is available at any R.E.I. It uses 3 AAA's. It has an optic but it's more or less like a reflector (TIR) and it has a beam profile similar to a XR-E so it's a thrower with some spill. It's lightweight (made of plastic) and has several modes. The main beam is as described (thrower with some spill). It is infinitely adjustable down to very,very low.

It also has two 5mm secondary white leds for flood but only in the 15 lumen range. The main led is 75 lumen. It also has a third mode with two 5mm red leds. The primary and secondary leds are both infinitely adjustable. It also has a lockout feature so that it doesn't come on in your backpack by accident.

The head is also hinged so that you can adjust the beam direction as far as up and down.

I'd rather have one or two of these lights that are lightweight and can be beat up without me worrying about them than something more expensive. For my uses, anything more than 75 lumens at night is just waste as it reduces my runtime.

As someone mentioned however what you mean by a backpacking headlamp and what someone else means can be two entirely different things so ultimately you have to decide.


----------



## carrot (May 9, 2011)

Tikka 2 XP is a much newer and improved model over your Tikka+

It has a throwier beam than the EOS, has a flip-up diffuser so you can have flood when you're walking around in camp, a red LED light for when the white is too bright, and is lighter weight than the EOS. The EOS is an all-around great headlamp but for your needs you may prefer the 2 XP over it.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 10, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> To the OP, since just about every thing else has been listed I'll mention what I use...Black Diamond Spot.
> 
> I'm not really all that picky where headlamps are concerned however so take my advice with that in mind. The BD Spot is cheap ($40) and is available at any R.E.I. It uses 3 AAA's. It has an optic but it's more or less like a reflector (TIR) and it has a beam profile similar to a XR-E so it's a thrower with some spill. It's lightweight (made of plastic) and has several modes. The main beam is as described (thrower with some spill). It is infinitely adjustable down to very,very low.
> 
> ...


 
How do you like this light compared to the others mentioned? Do you think this one is not a "tough" or ? Thanks for your thoughts. Seems like a light that might work for me. 

So, 
So today I went to REI to check out their stock. 

The PT apex is really nice just too much light for what I need and heavy too. 

The Petzl XP I like because it had the built in diffuser you can slide up and down. 

The Storm I liked because it had a dimmer switch on it. I thought that was really cool. 

You can kinda see some imperfections in the lights when you look at the spill close up. Guess that is just the lights I guess. 

Still looking here just wanted to give some feedback. Thanks.

I am still looking around, but have narrowed down significantly and finding out more of what I like. 

I really think there is a light can can have good throw and flood and have red leds too.....for all applications. Right now that brand seems to be black diamond. Any thoughts?


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 10, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> How do you like this light compared to the others mentioned? Do you think this one is not a "tough" or ? Thanks for your thoughts. Seems like a light that might work for me.
> 
> So,
> So today I went to REI to check out their stock.
> ...


 
one thing about the Black Diamonds, and i've said this before (in another thread), is that they're just not very well made. they have some nice features that look good on paper, but when you use them, the poor overall execution of the lights make them not the most fun to use. first of all, except for the Storm, none of their lights have seals anywhere. water and dust will get into your light. i don't know about you, but my lights get dirty all the time and i like being able to clean them off with a quick dunk. i can't do that with BD lights. i have to gently clean them with a rag. second, BD lights use soft plastic bodies and a brittle clear plastic lens. the lens and the body are two separate pieces. if you put pressure on the body, the body flexes because it's soft and eventually, the brittle lens takes the pressure without any support from the body. that's why there are many reports of the lens cracking on BD lights. if you search around for reviews of BD lights, these issues come up, so it's not just me. additionally, two issues that may not affect others but affected me were the low frequency PWM for the lower levels (i could see the strobing effect easily and it made me dizzy) and the forehead plate was uncomfortable on my head. 

Szemhazai has a review of the BD Spot here with a lot of good pics. the most telling pic is the one that shows the lamp not being able to fully close with rechargeables in them. that should not happen on a $40 light. 

i'm not saying that BD lights are worthless. but they have to be babied a little bit, and in the end, i just want a light i can toss around and not worry about.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 10, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> one thing about the Black Diamonds, and i've said this before, is that they're just not very well made. they have some nice features that look good on paper, but when you use them, the poor overall execution of the lights make them not the most fun to use. first of all, except for the Storm, none of their lights have seals anywhere. water and dust will get into your light. i don't know about you, but my lights get dirty all the time and i like being able to clean them off with a quick dunk. i can't do that with BD lights. i have to gently clean them with a rag. second, BD lights use soft plastic bodies and a brittle clear plastic lens. the lens and the body are two separate pieces. if you put pressure on the body, the body flexes because it's soft and eventually, the brittle lens takes the pressure without any support from the body. that's why there are many reports of the lens cracking on BD lights. if you search around for reviews of BD lights, these issues come up a lot so you know it's not just me. additionally, two issues that may not affect others but affected me were the low frequency PWM for the lower levels (i could see the strobing effect easily and it made me dizzy) and the forehead plate was uncomafortable on my head.
> 
> Szemhazai has a review of the BD Spot here with a lot of good pics. the most telling pic is the one that shows the lamp not being able to fully close with rechargeables in them. i just wanted a light i could toss around and not worry about.


 
Thanks for your feedback. They do look good on paper and in person. I am rough and beat up everything I have even though I take care of my stuff. 

I have got to say though, I was pretty impressed with all the options and features it has. I like the low options, dimmer for sure and also the red led? 

What other lights or brands have these options that you or anybody else knows?


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 10, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Thanks for your feedback. They do look good on paper and in person. I am rough and beat up everything I have even though I take care of my stuff.
> 
> I have got to say though, I was pretty impressed with all the options and features it has. I like the low options, dimmer for sure and also the red led?
> 
> What other lights or brands have these options that you or anybody else knows?


 
for the features you mentioned, i think the Tikka XP 2 is better. here's Szemhazai's detailed review. it has the diffuser and the red light option. and it's dunkable because the electronics compartment is sealed. 

how did you like it when you tried it in the store?

also, although it's pricier than other lights in its class, you can find it for $44 if you google it.


----------



## Stevie (May 10, 2011)

There are many of us who like to hike with a headlamp, I used to be one of them.

Then I was converted to using a throwy handheld light for hiking, and I retained my floody zebralight for camp and close up work.

The reason I believe a handheld light is superior to a headlamp for hiking is due to the light source not being in line with your eyes. Therefore shadows are created on the trail, enabling one to see the contour of the trail easily and also see those pesky rocks that can (and have done to me) trip you up when using a headlamp. 

Try it - look at a rock on the trail with a headlamp and you will not see it in 3D. You get a flat, monochrome, 2D image. Now walk with the headlamp in your hand. The trail 'comes to life' - increased perception of obstacles, no matter how small and the walker is more aware of things around them. Simply becase now the light is at a different angle to your eye and you see shadows of objects, hence 3D viewing.

Also - Have you tried walking in mist / bad weather with a headlamp? I find that the glare makes things even more difficult.

Now....this is all a preference thing as many have said above, so if you want to walk with a headlamp then of course I respect your preference and the preferences of other forum users, but I would just ask you to go out for a walk and try carrying your light source in your hand to see if it makes a difference to you on the trail.

If it does, then I would recommend two lights - a handheld for hiking and a floody headlamp for camp.

Thanks for posting this interesting thread - Steve


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 10, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> I would assume blue light (LED) is not as good for outdoors as neutral light?


 I don't know about that.? Hunters like blue or red. A matter of personal opinion I think. I was being a little sarcastic when I posted. If I were you I would eleminate the Lenser H7 from your short list of "Reliable" Backpacking lights! Waterproofing and runtimes being the primary reasons. If the H7 had ipx8 waterproofing and used 2 x 123 primarys It would be a nice light in a small lightweight package.


----------



## gcbryan (May 10, 2011)

Backpacking to me (and "hiking") means hiking up a mountain. I need my hands sometimes and even when I don't I don't want to have to hang on to a flashlight for too long at a time.

Headlamps are best in their role as flood lights but if I'm going to use one hiking/climbing I want it to do everything.

I also don't look at any headlamp as being perfect since there isn't the variety of choice that there is with flashlights unfortunately. Most of the common sense construction features we would want aren't easily found. Therefore I just look at a headlamp for hiking/climbing as being a rough tool. I'd like for it to be better but if it does what I need it to do and isn't too expensive that's a good compromise.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 10, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I also don't look at any headlamp as being perfect since there isn't the variety of choice that there is with flashlights unfortunately. Most of the common sense construction features we would want aren't easily found.



totally agree with you.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 11, 2011)

very great points. I did like the xp a lot. 

although i can see what you mean about light on trail stevie, I need my hands for various reasons and my hands will be necessary for other tools too.

I really appreciate the thoughts and uses of lights as it pertains to peoples personal experience in this situation.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 11, 2011)

This weekend I did a day-dusk-night hike into camp. I used a Fenix LD10 with nitecore headband. Once in camp my H501w was used. The nitecore headband is part of my backup flashlight/headlamp/camp lantern kit. I wasn't expecting a night hike so didn't pack the HL20 or EOS.








The new clearish Fenix diffuser makes for a great hanging lantern.


----------



## hurricane (May 11, 2011)

I'm just back from a backcountry ski trip and I used a Petzl Tikka XP2 - a great functioning, lightweight headlamp. I also had a Surefire A2L along as well [not a headlamp]. The XP2 has several modes and pumps out 60 lumens. There's a diffuser that turns it from a spot to a flood - works well. One feature I love is the red LED that it has ... great for tooling around at night without disturbing others or your own night vision. Another Petzl I own and would recommend is their MYO lights. I've always liked Petzl headlamps b/c they are a good blend of quality, reliability, affordability, and performance. The only other light I'd be interested in right now would be a Surefire Saint.


----------



## tygger (May 11, 2011)

I've been using the ZL H501 and recently the H501w for hiking/in-camp use. I tried using my Petzl XP2 but the PWM on low was way too distracting for me. I also agree with the above posts about the usefulness of two lights when nigh hiking. My tried and true combo, from the forest to the desert, is the H501w and a medium spot handheld like a 6P w/M61WLL or ZL SC51w.


----------



## tygger (May 11, 2011)

Woods walker, nice photos. Beautiful location, where is that?


----------



## Stevie (May 11, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Backpacking to me (and "hiking") means hiking up a mountain. I need my hands sometimes and even when I don't I don't want to have to hang on to a flashlight for too long at a time.



Agreed, there are times when both hands are required, eg mountaineering. In that instance then I would walk /climb with a headlamp, but for just ambling along a trail with a hand free, a flashlight is my preference. If I need to read the map, off goes the flashlight and on comes the zebralight.


----------



## Ian2381 (May 11, 2011)

I usually have minimum of two light during back packing. A zebralight H51 and a flashlight for throw. On my next trip I'll be using my H51 and Fenix LD40.


----------



## Bolster (May 11, 2011)

OP wanted a "not so wide flood" headlamp...nobody's suggested the Icon Irix II yet. It's a "narrow beam flood" with several nice features: regulation, twist dial for output, single 1xAA (= boost circuit), bright and lightweight. If I were camping I'd want a wider flood but to each his own. About $23 at Amazon.

I totally agree that for backpacking, a handheld thrower held low (throws shadows on the trail, can see bumps and lumps) and a floody headlamp up high is a great combo.


----------



## DaveTheDude (May 11, 2011)

Bronco...I didn't see in the posts that you clarified the kind of environment in which you expect to use the headlamp. My two favorite palygrounds are the Sierra Nevada, and the more modest mountains of Pennsylvania and New York (although the eastern states are much more dense with trees). In the Sierra Nevada range, I'm usually well off-trail, and my Spark (neutral tint 18650 model) is vital to helping me navigate after dark. In a woodland environment however, a floodier light is more useful. 

So, where is it you plan on hiking?


----------



## Woods Walker (May 12, 2011)

tygger said:


> Woods walker, nice photos. Beautiful location, where is that?


 
The bottom of a hill maybe 5 miles from Bear Mt in NY.


----------



## hiuintahs (May 12, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> I usually have minimum of two light during back packing. A zebralight H51 and a flashlight for throw. On my next trip I'll be using my H51 and Fenix LD40.


 
I agree with the need to have 2 lights. A back up is important. Backpacking is all about keeping things light. I either take my PT EOS modded with SSC P4 and textured lens with an ITP A3 EOS so that I'm all AAA batteries.............or I take the Zebralight H501 with something like a Quark AA mini so that they are all AA batteries on my trip.

I personally like floody headlamps because I'm using them around camp setting up tent or cooking in the dark and the flood is more convenient for me. That is why I modded the stock PT EOS.

I've spent the night on the mountain up in the Wind River Mountains (Wyo) without a flashlight back in the 80's because I could not get back to base camp in time and could not find my way off a peak that we climbed that day. Any light would have been better than none and it wouldn't have needed to be any type of thrower either.

If only I had even an iTP A3 EOS where I put it on medium or low so that I'd get long battery life, I would have been able to get off the mountain in the dark because I could have been able to find the trail. Once on the trail you need very little light.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 12, 2011)

@ Dave, I am in trees and open land all over ca. I prefer coast and sierras, yosemite. 

@ Hiuintahs I would like to know more about your mod if there is a link. What you did and why....

Thanks guys for all the help. I am seeing more and more the different options. I have again changed a little and understanding everybodys different purposes. Maybe a really strong flood would be great or good enough to see on trail save 40 50 feets and than use my surefire for long distance. 

I am also rethinking too that I might want a regulated light too.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 12, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> @ Dave, I am in trees and open land all over ca. I prefer coast and sierras, yosemite.
> 
> @ Hiuintahs I would like to know more about your mod if there is a link. What you did and why....
> 
> Thanks guys for all the help. I am seeing more and more the different options. I have again changed a little and understanding everybodys different purposes. Maybe a really strong flood would be great or good enough to see on trail save 40 50 feets and than use my surefire for long distance.


 
you would need a directed flood and not a pure flood in that case. pure flood works best when you're in tight spaces or dense woods. in the sierras, the night will just swallow that up. there are some semi-floody lights out there that use a frosted lens or frosted optic to diffuse a throwy beam like the Zebra H51F or the PT Eos. i think that would work better for you than a pure flood like a Zebra H501 or a 5mm flood like your Tikka+.


----------



## hiuintahs (May 12, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> @ Hiuintahs I would like to know more about your mod if there is a link. What you did and why....
> 
> I am also rethinking too that I might want a regulated light too.



When the PT EOS was probably the most popular headlamp on CPF a few years ago, the biggest complaint folks had was that it was too focused with too much spot but the PT EOS was extremely popular because it was one of the few current regulated headlamps out there. And it was fairly well priced. So leave up to the guys here and they'll find a solution:

Check out this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?162784-PT-EOS-Seoul-amp-Reflector-Mod-Writeup

In short what it amounts to is you drill down on the 2 tabs in the battery compartment just enough to break the connection.........you don't want to drill through the plastic and risk damaging something below. I think its like a 3/32" drill. Then you can lift out this assembly and the LED star is on the other side. By the way don't worry about doing this. It's a snug fit and even without those tabs, it doesn't ever fall out. At that point you unsolder the Luxeon (50 lumen) star and place a better one on there. The star is just resting in there. I placed a SSC P4 from a couple of years ago. I also cut me a small piece of thin aluminum which I placed under the star for added heatsink. The reflector I used was a Khatod 17mm stippled reflector. It just drops right in where the stock optic was and fits perfect. Some have mentioned that it is a little lose but I ended up placing that aluminum piece under the star which took up any slop. I bought the parts from Photonfanatic here on CPF.

Basically I love this headlamp and am looking at getting another cheap older 50 lumen PT EOS off Ebay since I have some parts to do another. The only complaint that I have about PT EOS is the plastic hinges to the battery compartment. I've had those break and my headlamp currently is reinforced with epoxy in that area. That taught it a lesson and I haven't had any problem there with it since.

I can provide pics that show more detail if really interested.

edit: with the newer 70 lumen PT EOS, it's probably not needed to replace the star, just the reflector if wanting more of a flood. When I hold both the PT EOS with this new reflector and the Zebralight H501 together, the diameter of the H501 is slightly bigger in diameter but not by much. The PT EOS has a slight hot spot over the Zebralight but you'd never tell if you weren't shining on a wall. I favor the beam of the PT EOS slightly over the Zebralight because of this and they are both basiclly flood lights. They still have an angle to them as they aren't like an open LED sitting on a table. I consider them perfect backpacking lights. Also I should mention that I bought all my kids the PT Quad. I really don't like 5mm leds but this headlamp is also pretty good for the price.


----------



## turboBB (May 13, 2011)

Stevie said:


> There are many of us who like to hike with a headlamp, I used to be one of them...


 
Thx for the great perspective Steve. I've only ever used my HL's in and around the house so have never really considered this. I'll definitely keep that in mind w/my upcoming camping trip over Memorial Day weekend and report back.

With that said though, I'm wondering if perhaps an anglelight or something like a Sternum or Waist light Kit from GoMotion would be a good compromise for those who need hands-free lighting but not cast from the head level. Not to highjack the thread but I think it's relative and something not brought up here yet given initial focus on headlamp and could be a viable alternative backpacking lighting solution.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 13, 2011)

turboBB said:


> Thx for the great perspective Steve. I've only ever used my HL's in and around the house so have never really considered this. I'll definitely keep that in mind w/my upcoming camping trip over Memorial Day weekend and report back.
> 
> With that said though, I'm wondering if perhaps an anglelight or something like GoMotion's products would be a good compromise for those who need hands-free lighting but not cast from the head level. Not to highjack the thread but I think it's relative and something not brought up here yet given initial focus on headlamp and could be a viable alternative backpacking lighting solution.
> 
> ...


 
i've tried using an angle light clipped to my sternum strap, shoulder strap, and my hip belt strap. also tried a headlamp with a long piece of 1 inch nylon webbing as a dedicated belt lamp. both the belt lamp and angle light on sternum strap bounced around too much unless the straps were tightened uncomfortably tight. and all setups suffered from me having to turn my body to aim the light side to side. i liked the lower beam angle and the diminished glare, but the trade off of not being able to direct the light just by turning my head wasn't worth it. i guess if you want to carry two lights, you could wear a floody lamp on your body and a throwy lamp on your head, but i didn't want to carry two, so have just gone back to my headlamp.

if someone could come up with a lamp that could mount about chest high and point where my head points like those shoulder mounted plasma cannons from the Predator movies, that would be ideal.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 13, 2011)

For the record the new Rebel LED EOS has a good mix of flood and throw but more throw than a flood ZL (h501,50,30 etc etc). My friend got the newer 70lm model however the tint was green and one of my 50lm EOS (brightest of the two I own) looked brighter to my eyes though 20 lumens would be hard to tell either way. EOS plus 1xAAA Fenix/iTP etc is a good combo for those working with AAA. I prefer AA but will go with AAA at times.


----------



## turboBB (May 13, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> if someone could come up with a lamp that could mount about chest high and point where my head points like those shoulder mounted plasma cannons from the Predator movies, that would be ideal.


 
That would be the ultimate set up wouldn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## crizyal (May 13, 2011)

I use my Minimus and my E1B. They make a great mix of flood and throw, use the same batteries and are dead on reliable.


----------



## Groundhog (May 14, 2011)

Not for backpacking but for cycling - a ZL H51.

So many uses for a ZL around camp or home. Can't wait for the H502. Hopefully they are out before Christmas.


----------



## Genes (May 18, 2011)

For serious backpackers on solo hikes. After almost 40 years of backpacking, here are some thoughts on lights. The light must be reliable, totally bombproof. Any failure, even with a backup source, could be life threatening. Handhelds just don't work out when hiking, you need both hands free. I am talking about hiking/backpacking as compared to camping. I use two hiking poles as do most backpackers these days. Setting up camp, cooking, climbing over or under obstacles is almost impossible with a handheld light. The headband adapter for handhelds works but the weight is all on one side of your head, but you do get use to it. Do you need to carry a backup battery? This is just added weight in most cases and most backpackers don't carry any items that aren't used daily. If you are carrying another device that uses the same battery, that can be a big feature. Can you open the battery compartment to replace the battery and install the battery with the correct polarity in total darkness? Many lights die instantly from reversed polarity. For lights that have variable brightness, I can't count how many times I have hiked hours/miles with the light set either way too bright or too low without realizing it. Your eyes seem to adjust for whatever lighting is available. It is very difficult to distinguish the difference in lighting levels without a good reference. Many of the lights I have used, that have variable brightness, had knobs that switched the levels. I could feel the different positions (detent positions) and quickly tell what setting it was on. (remembering to change the setting for different chores is my problem) Most of my backpacking has been solo. If you hike with a partner, then the statistics change greatly in your favor; the odds that two people will experience lighting issues at the same time is extremely remote. For solo hiking, think of a rock climber betting his or her life on their ropes; they do. If your light fails under certain circumstances (solo hiking, total darkness, super bad weather), will your life be threatened?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (May 18, 2011)

Sno4Life said:


> My current setup is the Zebralight H51 and Zebralight H501w, both on the same band. This is by far the best combination I have had for backpacking. The H501w is perfect for around camp, and the H51 is perfect for night hiking. I use both on lithium primaries when hiking.


 
HA! This is my same setup as well except I have these lights in neutral tint. I have both lights on a 4sevens headband that has three loops on it, I only use two of the loops. All I have to do is turn the headband to get to the other light. The Zebralight H51w is pretty good for hiking & running, and has plenty of throw with great runtimes. My H501w is perfect for around camp for cooking, cleaning, pitching a tint, or whatever. Great setup in my experience.

EDIT 7/6/11 - I recently got the Zebralight H51 cool white version, and like it better for the outdoors than my H51w neutral tint. It's just brighter which makes it more useful to me for hiking & running at night.


----------



## psychbeat (May 19, 2011)

H51 with a couple of extra batts
and an L2P with 1.4a XRE SMO module and 18650 
for throw.

Ill probably start using just my spark st6 460NW when 
it comes even tho its heavier. then I wont need the
handheld... tho Ill probably bring that for fun -especially
when I get one of Ahortons aspheric kits for it 

the runtime and lightness of 18650 (since you dont need many extras)
is unbeatable IMHO

for short trips the H51 is fine but have to
change the batts often if using max
- I preffer the H31 but my GF stole mine:scowl:

floody on head and throw in hand is a nice combo

my usual pack weight is sub 10lbs minus food n water BTW


----------



## MikeAusC (May 20, 2011)

The upcoming LED Lenser H14 seems to have everything you might want for backpacking - 
- focussable
- dimmable
- Constant-Current or Reducing-Power drive
- headlamp, belt or other mounting
- simple or full-function UI

Details and links here - CPF315355 H14-LED-Lenser-Ideal-Headlamp-for-everyone


----------



## 5150Bronco (Jun 25, 2011)

Genes said:


> For serious backpackers on solo hikes. After almost 40 years of backpacking, here are some thoughts on lights. The light must be reliable, totally bombproof. Any failure, even with a backup source, could be life threatening. Handhelds just don't work out when hiking, you need both hands free. I am talking about hiking/backpacking as compared to camping. I use two hiking poles as do most backpackers these days. Setting up camp, cooking, climbing over or under obstacles is almost impossible with a handheld light. The headband adapter for handhelds works but the weight is all on one side of your head, but you do get use to it. Do you need to carry a backup battery? This is just added weight in most cases and most backpackers don't carry any items that aren't used daily. If you are carrying another device that uses the same battery, that can be a big feature. Can you open the battery compartment to replace the battery and install the battery with the correct polarity in total darkness? Many lights die instantly from reversed polarity. For lights that have variable brightness, I can't count how many times I have hiked hours/miles with the light set either way too bright or too low without realizing it. Your eyes seem to adjust for whatever lighting is available. It is very difficult to distinguish the difference in lighting levels without a good reference. Many of the lights I have used, that have variable brightness, had knobs that switched the levels. I could feel the different positions (detent positions) and quickly tell what setting it was on. (remembering to change the setting for different chores is my problem) Most of my backpacking has been solo. If you hike with a partner, then the statistics change greatly in your favor; the odds that two people will experience lighting issues at the same time is extremely remote. For solo hiking, think of a rock climber betting his or her life on their ropes; they do. If your light fails under certain circumstances (solo hiking, total darkness, super bad weather), will your life be threatened?


 
Thanks for your perspective. 

Do you have on suggestions on lights?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey Bronco. good to see you back. did you buy a new headlamp?


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 26, 2011)

Been using the ZEbralight H51, used it three times on a backpacking trip and has been ultra reliable even on night trek.


----------



## outlaws (Jul 5, 2011)

New to backpacking and I picked up the Fenix hp11 headlamp. Is it too overkill/heavy? It's rated 200 hours at low settings and comes with diffuser for flood.


----------



## Bolster (Jul 5, 2011)

The HP11 is a lot of light & throwy. It follows Fenix's "wear a handheld on your head" philosophy. 4AA is about as big as most battery packs get. To me it seems suited to caving, bicycling, kayaking, search and rescue, but it's no lightweight. If you use the light 2 hours a day, you'd have 100 days...might be a little overkill for a week long pack trip. Does it really give you flood? Or does it just diffuse a spot light somewhat?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 5, 2011)

without knowing more about your trip, it's hard to say. but generally speaking, unless you're doing a lot of night hiking on poorly maintained trails, you don't really need that much light. so the HP11 is probably overkill.

a couple other things to consider is that first, since you're new to backpacking, you're probably going to over pack, especially with food and probably with clothing - almost everyone does it - so you should try to minimize your load where you can. a couple ounces here and there add up fast, so the lighter the better. also, anything with wires is a pain to pack because eventually, the wire will find a way to snag itself on something. 

second, unless you're traveling alone, there's a good chance that other hikers will get annoyed with your too bright lamp. shining 55 lumens into your buddy's backside while he's trying to make do with 15 isn't going to make him happy. even less if he turns around to ask you something and gets 55 lumens in his face. it's nice to have a lamp that has a level in the 15-25 lumen range for that reason alone. that seems to be about the minimum of what most people need to walk comfortably.


----------



## kwak (Jul 6, 2011)

Personally i cannot see any problem in having a light that's over powered for most use.

As the lights we're talking about here have adjustable outputs you simply turn then down for 99% of the work, then have that extra power there if you need it.


Only real exception to this is if the lamp gets THAT big it starts getting very heavy, but that will need to be balanced against the other  torches on your short list.

Personally i'll be buying the Zebralight H600w as soon as it comes out.
800ish lumens if i need it and many levels lower for the rest of the time. 

Win win


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's hard to beat the ZL H51s series for compactness, versatility and brightness. My H51w is the only light I EDC for camping, home, work, and emergency use. 

I have traded bigger lights and multitools for the H51w and Juice S2. That's my H51w made even more versatile and compact with the homemade neck la




nyard and headband.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 6, 2011)

kwak said:


> Personally i cannot see any problem in having a light that's over powered for most use.
> 
> As the lights we're talking about here have adjustable outputs you simply turn then down for 99% of the work, then have that extra power there if you need it.


 
i'm not really disagreeing with this, but make sure that the light you have has a useful range of lower levels. going from 5 lumens to 55, like with the HP11, is a pretty big jump. it's nice to have at least one more level in between.


----------



## kwak (Jul 6, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i'm not really disagreeing with this, but make sure that the light you have has a useful range of lower levels. going from 5 lumens to 55, like with the HP11, is a pretty big jump. it's nice to have at least one more level in between.


 
I agree.

The manufacturers UI makes a massive difference here.
My TK21 U2 is too bright for working on my car in medium and too dark on low.

As there are only these options available in the UI in the range of brightness i want it's tough finding exactly the brightness needed.

My SC600 on the other hand has a far better UI with many more brightness options.


Saying all that though 95% of the time when i'm out walking at night i have my lights on 100%.
Around camp anywhere near middle is good enough and reading at night low on most lights is fine.

It's really only at work and while working on my car i'm fussy about brightness, too low and you can't see properly, to high and you get dazzled from the reflection on metal parts, bolts etc.


----------



## dirtech (Jul 11, 2011)

Black diamond icon has both flood and a spot light though it may be to big for your purpose. It rides in my pack all summer under prolly the worst possible conditions and it has survived so far. I do have a nw spark aa headlamp that I received toaday. If it turns out to be very rugged its size and brightness may make it my favorite.


----------



## 5150Bronco (Jul 15, 2011)

I have chosen to go with and try the PT Remix Pro. 

weighs in at 66 grams. 

The only thing is on flood there are shadows within 5 feet or so....


----------

